# Wood stoves



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

My girlfriend wants me to ask if anyone can recommend a brand of wood stove. She is ripping out our non functioning fireplace and wants to replace it with an efficient wood stove.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We have Lopi wood stoves. We had two of our fireplaces replaced with their woodstove inserts.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> We have Lopi wood stoves. We had two of our fireplaces replaced with their woodstove inserts.


Thanks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok Cyndi...this is for you


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Before









After









Shopping for the woodstove now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That girl is AMAZING! Cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

(clap) Wow! :goodjob:

Are you thinking about getting one you can cook on? That's the only thing we wish we could have done with ours.

What interesting floor you have.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

No, just for heating, to get the Hydro bill down. The floors are my favourite part of the house!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> That girl is AMAZING! Cant wait to see it finished!


Thanks! I will tell her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She wants to get creative with the wall now, plaster and things embedded in it. I can’t wait to see what she comes up with!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> My girlfriend wants me to ask if anyone can recommend a brand of wood stove. She is ripping out our non functioning fireplace and wants to replace it with an efficient wood stove.


Pellet stoves are supposed to be amazing. And no cutting wood... unless like us you have more than plenty on your land for "free" heat. . Ours is an old old wood stove but it jeats out home like a dream. The only time the furnace comes on is when there is snow on the ground and about 5:30 in the mornin for a few min. Then hubby is usually up feedin it. This thing has been in my fathers and all three of his brothers homes at least twice each lol! And i remember it in my grandparents home when i was a kid.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> View attachment 190967
> 
> 
> Pellet stoves are supposed to be amazing. And no cutting wood... unless like us you have more than plenty on your land for "free" heat. . Ours is an old old wood stove but it jeats out home like a dream. The only time the furnace comes on is when there is snow on the ground and about 5:30 in the mornin for a few min. Then hubby is usually up feedin it. This thing has been in my fathers and all three of his brothers homes at least twice each lol! And i remember it in my grandparents home when i was a kid.


Beautiful antique stove! Thanks for sharing!
We also have free wood on our land, so likely it won't be a pellet stove.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful antique stove! Thanks for sharing!
> We also have free wood on our land, so likely it won't be a pellet stove.


Our home already had a fireplace. Stove was given to us by my father. And we have 120 acres of wood. So yea this is it. Lol. But it is just fine with is and works great! 5he only thing we had do was have it installed cause Paul was like nope pay the man lol and they put a new door seal thinger on it! And we put new fire brick in it.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Our home already had a fireplace. Stove was given to us by my father. And we have 120 acres of wood. So yea this is it. Lol. But it is just fine with is and works great! 5he only thing we had do was have it installed cause Paul was like nope pay the man lol and they put a new door seal thinger on it! And we put new fire brick in it.


Well, it looks great and if it is working great, that pays for the installation. We're going to have ours installed by a pro as well.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How's the wood stove project coming?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It is on hold. We were going to look at stoves when another lockdown happened. Instead we’re working on a chicken coop re-do.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Here it is! We haven't lit it yet.









A fun side thing was that both the owner of the company and his helper have goats!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

It's beautiful! :neat: I assume you still have plenty of cold weather to use it with?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow..thats really nice. And you enjoyed talking with all the goatee people? Awesome! 
Well light it up...I want to see how nice it is! Looks like it coild really keep you warm!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> It's beautiful! :neat: I assume you still have plenty of cold weather to use it with?


Thanks! Yes, we still have the heat on!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow..thats really nice. And you enjoyed talking with all the goatee people? Awesome!
> Well light it up...I want to see how nice it is! Looks like it coild really keep you warm!


Thanks! We'll take a picture when we light it.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I was going to chime in with props for ours but it looks the same! Is it an Alderlea T4? I find the pivot trivet top really handy. We cook on it A LOT. It's our slow cooker, tea warmer, iron skillet dryer, microwave, sap reducer, sometimes we pressure cook on it...

Accoutrements we find really useful- we have a vintage fiberglass (?) bread box that fits the length of our stove wood perfectly on a cheap mover's dolly (wood, carpet, casters). It helps us keep clean and get more wood inside each time while protecting floors and saving backs. I'd like to frame out a small hole in the wall for a very small fan so we can blow heat from the stove pipe to the next room. Oh- also a SootEater works great to clean the chimney. 

Congrats!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks @littleheathens !
We are not sure we have the same top.... it is that model, but ours doesn't have anything that pivots or moves.
We will excitedly discover everything we can do with it!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

You'll love having a wood stove. We sure love ours!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

That look nice! I’ve always wanted a wood burning stove and one day when I retire, if I build a cabin in the woods, I’m gonna get one! But for now, I’m all electric.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

JML Farms said:


> That look nice! I've always wanted a wood burning stove and one day when I retire, if I build a cabin in the woods, I'm gonna get one! But for now, I'm all electric.


We were going to get this years ago, but then a senior with emphysema moved in, so it was put on hold. The senior moved on a year ago, so now was the time!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Here's a photo of my hard-working Alderlea T4 with one of the trivets swung out. It lets you put a pan right on the steel stove or just keep something warm over the side. It must be an option, not standard...I don't remember. ANd you can see the antique wall mounted clothes rack thingy in action.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats a nice stove


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

little-heathens said:


> Here's a photo of my hard-working Alderlea T4 with one of the trivets swung out. It lets you put a pan right on the steel stove or just keep something warm over the side. It must be an option, not standard...I don't remember. ANd you can see the antique wall mounted clothes rack thingy in action.


That's cool! Ours doesn't swing open.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Today we finally lit it for the first time. We are so happy with it! It will make us feel better about the snow that is supposed to come tomorrow.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Nothing feels warmer than cozying up to a woodstove to knock the chill out. Unless you stand there too long and then try to pull out your pant legs so they aren't making full contact with the skin any longer. Nice fire you got going there. And snow on the way??? Uuughh.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Snow Tomorrow? Oh my goodness you guys will be so warm and toasty! That stove is nice!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks guys! We had it pretty hot here 😓... 
Yes, snow! We’re hoping for school closure to sit and enjoy the fire!


----------

